# VLSub is Not Working (VLC media player)



## Mr.NoBoDy (Sep 5, 2016)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8 Single Language, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2328M CPU @ 2.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 1925 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 3000, 770 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 226288 MB, Free - 100160 MB; N: Total - 225161 MB, Free - 38742 MB;
Motherboard: Sony Corporation, VAIO
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

VLC version 2.2.4 weatherwax 64bit

Tried externally downloading VLsub extension(.lua)
Tried reinstalling VLC After clearing every trace

Every time I try searching subtitles for any video either clicking on search by hash or search by name error pops out saying vlsub extension is not responding. I have tried waiting for it to respond.

U can view debugging message log here:- http://pastebin.com/4EvTYFCT

Plz do help me solving dis problem..Thanks


----------



## str8arrow (Oct 30, 2016)

Hi - I am having the same problem - please help!
I am using Windows 10 PRO x64 and VLC 2.2.1

VLSub suddenly stopped working on Friday.
When calculating a hash -it just hangs, progress bar shows nothing. Eventually a close dialog comes up indicating that "VLSub is not responding. Kill it now?"
When I try to search for subs by name the same thing happens.

I uninstalled VLC 2.2.1 and reinstalled VLC 2.1.0 (and deleted preferences and cache, including %AppData%\vlc folder. (I didn't realize VLSub didn't work with VLC 2.1.x)
I enabled logging and got a log file indicating that the version was unsupported (VLC 2.1.x)

I repeated the process to re-install VLC 2.2.1 and delete preferences and cache.
I had the same problem with VLSub not responding. 
Worse yet, I was unable to create a log file, no matter what I did - I enabled logging /verbosity 2 in preferences, created a log file name and save location (and ensured it was not write-protected). I am now completely stuck.

Please help.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Workaround post #10 in this thread at the VLC forum
https://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=136182


----------

